# Tell me about the SP2022



## Mdnitedrftr

I recently discovered this gun, and I like it. I havent heard much about it though. What do you guys know?


----------



## SuckLead

Handled one, haven't actually shot it yet. I recently sold one to someone, waiting for him to come get it off lay-a-way and give me a range report. But I haven't heard much bad about it. It's a SigPro, which I have heard mixed reviews on.

Here's the only really decent write up I found during a really quick search online:



> *Type:* Double Action or Double Action Only
> *Chamber:* 9x19mm Para, .357SIG, .40 S&W
> *Weight with empty magazine: *760 g (9mm); 790 g (.40 & .357)
> *Length:* 187 mm
> *Barrel length:* 99 mm
> *Capacity:* 15 (9mm) or 12 (.40) rounds
> 
> The SIG Pro pistol is another joint effort between two famous European arms makers, the SAN Swiss Arms (formerly known as SIG Arms) and the J. P. Sauer & Sohn of Germany. Originally developed as a .40SW caliber service pistol with modular design, it was first announced in 1998 as the SIG Pro SP 2340. About one year later, the 9mm version, designated the SP 2009, was introduced and entered production. The SIG Pro is used by the US Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA), as well as by number of other law enforcement agencies worldwide. In the 2003, the French law enforcement agencies (including Gendarmerie and Police Nationale) adopted a slightly modified version of the SP 2009. New version of SIG Pro, designated as SP 2022, is to replace Beretta 92G and some older pistols. Total of 250 000 SP 2022 pistols are ordered by France.
> 
> The SIG Pro is a short recoil operated, locked breech pistol. It uses a fairy traditional browning cam-operated locking system. Barrel locks into the slide via enlarged ejection port. The frame is made from polymer, with detachable grip panels. Grip panels can be easily replaced and are available in several different sizes and shapes. The modular hammer unit can be installed in traditional DA or DAO versions. There's no manual safety on all SIG Pro pistols. Instead, SIG Pro pistols are fitted with typical SIG-Sauer frame mounted decocker lever, and with automated firing pin safety. The overall design is slightly different from earlier SIG-Sauer pistols such as P220 or P226, as there is no separate disassembly lever on the frame of SIG Pro, and the slide release lever looks quite different. The SP 2340 and 2009 pistols are fitted with proprietary accessory rail under the barrel, while SP 2022 is fitted with integral Picatinny rail. SP 2022 also can be equipped with detachable silencer. Fixed sights are dovetailed into the slide.


Pretty much, is a really good alternative for someone who wants a Sig, but wants a lighter weight gun for less money.


----------



## Shipwreck

I looked into them several months ago - supposedly, some people claim that the trigger is smoother than some of the metal Sigs. I was kinda interested in it, as I've never had a Sig before.

But, once I held one, I didn't care for the grip. I held one at a gun show.


----------



## reconNinja

I've got an SP2009, which is the model before the 2022(different trigger guard, among other slight differences). It's the first and only handgun I own, and the third I've ever fired(Beretta .32 Tomcat and a Smith Sigma), I really like it. There's nothing I don't like about the gun. It would be nice if the accessory rail accepted more things than just the sig laser or the sig light, but the SP2022 has a weaver rail instead of the sigpro rail, so you don't have to worry about that. Otherwise I can't think of anything bad about this gun.


----------



## leam

I have put a couple hundred rounds through mine and I like it a lot. Not sure what sort of info you're looking for but here's what comes off the top of my head. 

The SP 2022 is the newest version of the SP 2340, changes include going to the Picatinny rail and I believe a more square trigger guard. The Pistol comes in 9mm, .40, and .357 sig. The best part of the latter 2 are the you can just swap barrels and go from one to the other. Mags and such are the same. Speaking of mags, you pay $27 for two rounds. The 10 round mages are $13 from Sig, the 12 rounders are $40. Not my kinda math, I'm going to find some 10's and sell my 12s.

Ergonomics are great. The Walther P99 is the only other gun that comes close to the good feel of the sig. Where the P99 has the changeable backstrap the sig has the entire side and back part of the grip clips on and off easily. I love the large grip! Field stripping is easy, the mechanics are nice. button push mag release protruds slightly and as a lefty keeping it righty I've had some issues with unintended releases.

I shoot .40 and the recoil isn't bad. Could be less but I've been shooting for all of three weeks so I'm not really qualified to judge. Decocking lever is nice and the mages eject with speed for those emergency situations. Trigger is smooth face, long DA pull but easy SA. Night sigts are easy to aquire and fixed for practical use.

Hope that helps!

ciao!

leam


----------



## Mdnitedrftr

Cool, thanks for the responses guys.


----------



## FUBAR

I have found my SP2022 an absolute joy to shoot and it has become my primary holstered CCW piece. It has never had a problem with any ammo I have used with it and have fired over 2,000 rounds with this gun. 
I highly reco it as an easy to break down, accurate to shoot, reliable gun.Don't get me wrong, it is not a P226 but it is verrrry close.


----------



## dondavis3

I own several Sigs and love them all

One is a Sig Pro 2022 it's a great gun










The trigger is smooth as silk.

I think you'll like it

:smt1099


----------



## Growler67

ALL you'll ever need to know about the SiGPro series from Dr Lunde's site: Sig Pro FAQ

IMO, one of the most underrated and poorly marketed handguns and best bang for the buck values around of ALL time. Of ALL the poly frames I've "test driven", the SP2022 is the ONLY one I own.


----------



## dondavis3

+1 Growler67

That's a great website to learn about the Sig Pro 2022.

He agrees with you that it's a great gun.

:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck

Academy stores were selling Sig Pros for less than $500 - with night sights. I wanna say it was $469 last week. Awesome price for a good gun with night sights.


----------



## dondavis3

+1 shipwreck

That's where I bought mine.

:smt1099


----------



## group17

Great pistol, Sig accurate and fun to shoot. The larger grip width is one of the only complaints about the gun. Slightly used go for $300+
Fits my hand perfectly. I wouldn't hesitate to pick one up.


----------



## group17

Genitron.com: Comparing 3 Guns|P228|P250|PRO SP2022|


----------



## Nra-Life-Member

The SP2022 I have used is in 9mm and one in 40 S&W. Both Excellent Pistols.. 

You will not go wrong..


----------



## hud35500

Sig released a new grip for the Pro that is similar to the 226/229 E2. Makes a great gun even better.


----------



## dondavis3

+1 hud35500

That is great.

Where did you see it or read about it?

I'd like to check it out.

:smt1099


----------



## nil

*JAMMED in FIRST BUY*

my BRANDNEW sig pro 2022 jammed when i fired like around 5 rounds of it? and afterwards it jammed like hell. im suspecting the ammo that im using is not suitable for this gun?"?. im using the LUGER 9mm ammunition's. whats ur take on this one? and im using the reloads after ive fired some copper rounds.


----------



## dondavis3

I've had several new guns jam or FTE once or twice while they were breaking in.

It's not uncommon at all .

I'm embarrassed to say I was having "jamming" problems on a sub compact new gun once.

And I found out the problem was not break-in or the ammo.:mrgreen:

It was me limp wresting ... I couldn't figure it out - a brand new gun.:smt082

Then my shooting pardoner pointed out that I was the "problem" with my new gun :anim_lol:

Good luck with your new P2022 - imho they are great guns.

:smt1099


----------



## Jason248

This is a great gun! ive had close to 2000 rounds through mine in the last month already and have not had one issue. just as reliable as my other sigs, i was actually thinking about buying another


----------



## nil

i tried 400 rounds of my new sig 2022, its what they say when it gets wearer it gets much better


----------



## Jason248

hud35500 said:


> Sig released a new grip for the Pro that is similar to the 226/229 E2. Makes a great gun even better.


Where can we find them?? id love to pick one up


----------



## dondavis3

Well I liked my SP2022 that I bought a second one.

Now I have two and am very happy with them

I sent both of their slides to CCR and here's how they look now.










I also added front cocking serrations to several of my slides - I like to press check a gun just before competitions. :smt082










Can you tell i like the 2022 :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## themayer78

Very nice! I like the mod 

I do believe an SP2022 would fill the 9mm gap in my collection quite nicely. Come to think of it I have a terrible .357sig deficiency too.. :lol:


----------



## ssnova

Out of curiosity do you guys know if the SP 2009 magazines fit the pro 2022's?


----------



## Davejb

I've been looking for one of these locally for a year now, no ones ever had one. A couple weeks ago I made an hour drive to a gun shop to do a transfer on a slighty used Sig 522 that I got for $300, and what do I see in the display case as soon as I walk in the door? Yup, a 2022 in 9mm, needless to say that went home with me as well.


----------



## TGS2

The SigPro is an excellent gun! They are inexpensive, reliable and accurate. I heard Bruce Gray refer to them as "little rifles".


----------



## snotzzz

i just picked mine up tonight, going to the range tomorrow and i can't wait!!!!


----------



## hud35500

The mags are interchangeable.


----------



## chessail77

The new grips are available at TOP Gun Supply ...got one and they are great....The 2009 mags should fit the SP2022 in 9mm just fine and CDNN has the SP 2022 .40 mags for under 20. each.....


----------



## snotzzz

ok, just got back from the range and to say that i'm pleased would be a gross understatement. what a pleasure to shoot. very little recoil and ate 100 federal 115gr fmj's like it was an ethiopian at a vegas buffet!!! can't wait to go back and shoot again!!!


----------



## silverctr

I keep reading about swapping the barrel from .40 to .357sig or vice versa, but has anybody actually done it and is it really that simple?


----------



## vic40204

silverctr said:


> I keep reading about swapping the barrel from .40 to .357sig or vice versa, but has anybody actually done it and is it really that simple?


Yep, as long as its made for your gun. And usually the mags are marked 40S&W and 357Sig too.

Vic.


----------



## officer

This is a great gun! ive had over 2000 rounds through mine i already and have not had one issue. awesome pistol I got mine for $340 with taxes included with one mags. where can I get additonal mags for cheap..in california cost to much for 10 rounds clip for over $30.


----------



## DC88

G'afternoon yall, Im new to handguns and im lookin to buy my first one. Ive been shoppin around for my first handgun for some time and finally came across this sig sp2022. Ive always loved the way sigs felt in my hand and their over all ergonomics. With that being said, I was wonderin what yall think of this being my first gun? I can't afford too much because school is takin up alot of my money so it has to be an overall package (home defense, concealed carry, reliability, etc.) I would like to know what yall think so any feedback is appreciated. Yall have a good day.


----------



## dondavis3

@ DC88
Both of my son's have a SP2022 - so do I & so does my wife.

We all think that the 2022 is the best gun for the $$$ that is available right now.

I would suggest that you get the 9mm because of the extra cost for .40 cal.

Good shopping.

:smt1099


----------



## DC88

Is price the only reason you recommend the 9mm over the .40?

I just got off the phone with Academy and both calibers are running for $399.
Unless you are talkin about the price of the actual ammo.

Thanks for the response!


----------



## dondavis3

@ DC88

Sorry my post was not clear at all. 

I meant the price difference in the cost of ammo - 9mm vs .40 cal.

If you shoot much (I do) just the difference in cost of the ammo per year would allow for you to buy a second gun, if you wanted to.

Example:
9mm $10 per 50 rounds
.40 cal $18 per 50 rounds

Shoot 50 rounds per week = 
9mm $520 year
.40 cal $936
difference $416 per year

Just an example. 

I know you might or might not shoot that much ... but many of us shoot more than that.

Sorry I wasn't clear.

:smt1099


----------



## DC88

I will probably put in a few hundred rounds right off the bat to get a good feel for the gun and see what kind of ammo it likes.

After that, my school and work schedule will probably only let me shoot once a month if i'm lucky.
However, I will definitely call around and see how much ammo runs around here and do the math to see how much it will cost me
to give me a good estimate.


----------



## chessail77

DC
Buy the 9mm first, and as stated you will save on ammo quite a bit ...I am sure you will love that SP so much that down the road you will buy a second one as I and so many others have done.......Palmetto Armory had some on sale for a really great price....JJ


----------



## DC88

Just found it on their site for $349 in 9mm. The cheaper price for ammo is appealing so I'll probably look into it.

I had never really considered a 9mm and had my eyes set on a .40 because of the size advantage.
However, I trust yalls advice considerin yall have much more experience than I do, so I'll look around at the next gun show and keep my eyes open for one if not, I'll go back to Palmetto.
Thanks for the info!


----------



## dmicucci

Hi all, first post here. I was just wondering if anyone could tell me if holsters for the 226 would fit this gun? I'm looking into a second weapon and want another Sig, but I have several high-dollar leather holsters for the 226, and it would be spectacular if they would fit both. Thanks all!


----------



## dondavis3

Welcome to the forum ... I think you'll like it here.

It will probably depend on the brand of holster that you own.

But I have several good quality leather holsters for Sig P226 & P229's that I can jam my Sig P2022 into.

Not a good fit at 1st, but leather stretches over time.

:smt1099


----------



## snotzzz

the only real way to find out for yourself would be to take your holsters to the shop and try....at least that's what i would do. good luck and welcome!!!



dmicucci said:


> Hi all, first post here. I was just wondering if anyone could tell me if holsters for the 226 would fit this gun? I'm looking into a second weapon and want another Sig, but I have several high-dollar leather holsters for the 226, and it would be spectacular if they would fit both. Thanks all!


----------



## phatspeed7x

I know this is an older thread, but it was a good read. Think I'm gonna put one on layaway as soon as I get my Ruger LCR 357 out of layaway next month.


----------



## dondavis3

@ phatspeed7x

I think you'll like it.

:smt1099


----------



## cochese2102

I think you all work for SIG.... ILL GO BUY ONE TOMORROW!!!


----------



## snotzzz

LOL!!! I wish!!! It would be a lot better than working in Detroit!!!



cochese2102 said:


> I think you all work for SIG.... ILL GO BUY ONE TOMORROW!!!


----------



## TriGunX

It's an old thread, but I feel it's the best place to ask this question, as I too am looking into getting a sp2022.
I know that the older 2022's only came with one mag. thought I seen a unboxing vid with 2 mags or that they now come with 2.
can anyone conform? I cant seem to find this out.


----------



## TGS2

They are still coming with one magazine.


----------



## clynt01

I hope this is the right place to ask this question...I bought one of these, used, a couple months ago. It was used by a law enforcement agency and they sold them to a gun shop when the department bought new guns. I was told that I could change the trigger from double action only to DA/SA. Does anyone know how I can do this? I haven't had any luck finding anything on the net on how to do it or on Sig Sauer's website.


----------



## boer_83

I saw some video reviews about the 2022 and heard that there was a difference between the sigs produced in the US (higher malfunction rate) than those from Germany (as indicated on the slide). I see on the sig website that the guns they are showing are from the US. Have they fixed the issues from the original US made guns and are the guns from NH ok to buy now?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## dondavis3

We own Several Sig 2022's in my extended family

They are from both Germany and United States 

We've never had any problems with any of them - in either 9mm or .40 cal

:smt1099


----------



## boer_83

dondavis3 said:


> We own Several Sig 2022's in my extended family
> 
> They are from both Germany and United States
> 
> We've never had any problems with any of them - in either 9mm or .40 cal
> 
> :smt1099


Have you heard anything about the US malfunctions. This was a video from youtube published in 2011. Wondering if maybe things have cleared up since then or maybe they were talking about a different sig model. How long have you guys owned the 2022s?

Thanks for your information!


----------



## dondavis3

I have not heard about the / any malfunctions.

We've all owned them about 5 years.

I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one.

I buy one in a heart beat if the price was right & if I didn't own a 2 of them right now. :mrgreen:


:smt1099


----------



## boer_83

Do owners of this gun have one with a loaded chamber indicator? I've seen videos of these guns with and without the indicator. Wondering if it is dependent on how new it is or which state is was sold in.


----------



## bcd02

Seeing as this looks like the best thread on the 2022, I'll ask this here.

Does anyone know about conversion barrels for the sp2022?
I would like to get this pistol in .357 because I want a pistol in that caliber and do not yet have one. But I would also want to be able to fire cheaper ammo from it, hopefully 9mm but at least .40.


----------



## Qman

bcd02 said:


> Seeing as this looks like the best thread on the 2022, I'll ask this here.
> 
> Does anyone know about conversion barrels for the sp2022?
> I would like to get this pistol in .357 because I want a pistol in that caliber and do not yet have one. But I would also want to be able to fire cheaper ammo from it, hopefully 9mm but at least .40.


I have read that the .357 & .40 barrels are interchangable. But not the 9mm. I am new on this thread so if Im wrong please someone feel free to correct me.


----------



## acepilot

I know I have one and like it so far, but have only shot one magazine through it so far...


----------

